# Forthcoming Atlas 4-4-0



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Received a email advising that Atlas has committed to the manufacture and sale of a 4-4-0 steam engine, which is a nice idea. But.........did we not already have a 4-4-0 from Bachmann? Gee...Atlas, how about something we steam folks do not have?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Carl ...

I got a chuckle ... you had inadvertently type "forthcoming 4-0-0" in the title of your thread. Poor little guy isn't gonna get very far with no drive wheels. I guess that explains his "forthcoming" attitude ... yearning to play with his other loco friends!

Title fixed to 4-4-0 !!!

TJ


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Popularity of the certain model may have something to do with it. May also have to do with the amount of Roads they can produce and be prototypical for those that want it. 
I know one thing for sure even though I dont model the steam era. Detail wise and performance wise the Atlas will no doubt be superior in both categories. But then again so will the price.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

OH please tell me you did not just compare Bachmann to Atlas!
That's like saying Pabst Blue Ribbon beer is a high quality beer!


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I have to agree with Joe on this one Carl. Bachmann's 4-4-0 is just such an old design/ build mechanically. I would have been nice if Bachmann did a Spectrum series. At least with with Atlas making it, there won't be traction tires (hopefully, lol) and it will pull a few car up a 2% grade. I'm dying to get my hands a good one. I have been tempted a few times this winter to buy the 40 dollar Bachmann and try to upgrade the motor. Hopefully Atlas will keep their price under 100 bucks. Something else to look up now, though, lol. 
Thanks for the heads up Carl :thumbsup:


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

NIMT said:


> OH please tell me you did not just compare Bachmann to Atlas!
> That's like saying Pabst Blue Ribbon beer is a high quality beer!


Wait what  Pabst taste just fine for the price  then after 3 all beers taste the same anyway :laugh:


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Try an Old Rasputin Russian Imperial Stout! Yummmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

bunch of wino's on here. ha ha I'd love to get a good running 4-4-0 loco for a change, I've been tempted to get the model power one and see if I could fix it so I could pull a few cars with it. It's just so nice to have some great running small steamers in N scale for once, we're about to get spoiled.(thank heavens) with the new 2-6-0 from model power and the ten wheeler from Bachman, things are really looking up, and the 2-8-0 of bachman's is another little treasure.


----------

